# Ocqueoc river info wanted



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

i fish rogers city for salmon, but sometimes it too rough. Well its a bummer when you travel 325 miles for a weekend trip and cant fish. I heard the Ocqueoc gets a king and steely run. Is this true? any other info would be appreciated.


----------



## lay_z_boy (Apr 13, 2001)

PM Willfish4food and ask him what he knows. His in-laws live in rogers city and he goes up there alot. He told me he fished it one time, I'm sure he can tell you if there's a run.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'll try to help. The area below US 23 (near the mouth) has a long decent hole that holds staging fish. I've heard the surf fishing can be great at times of wave action. For small pocket water, try the stretch below the weir. I promised myself, I would learn that river, but then, I met Splitshot. My summer was spent on the other side.


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

thanks lay z boy
i PM him-never did this before so i hope i did it right


----------



## lay_z_boy (Apr 13, 2001)

I would also listen to shoeman, he knows his stuff. And if he's fished the river before then he'll be able to help you as good as anyone.


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

Ive look at a few map and noticed that you could fish right where the river hits huron or also miles upstream.
Where is the best place?

Do the fish have acess miles supstream?

If they did you would be able to fish lake oqueoc?
Is this an option?

How fqar upstrewam could one fisH


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Fife, I've heard of guys catching steelhead through the ice on Oqueoc Lake. It's a beautiful river, small, but fast in most spots.

Another spot, that is overlooked is Swan Bay. If the winds will allow you to make the 3 mile run from Roger City, check it out. It can be fantastic this time of year. A friend or mine takes his 14ft boat in there. He talked of days, where he could only run 1 rod.
The majority is 8ft deep. Longlining J-Plugs, bombers and Ping A Tees works great. Some guys drift and cast spoons.


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

yes
i go up to fish swann bay, but on days it to rough, im looking for anohter option.

I have had some unbelievable days in the bay. about 4 years ago we caught a 2 man limit that exceeded 150 lbs.


we will be leaving friday noght and coming home on monday night- i will post on the action


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Be careful in Swan Bay. I fished it a couple of weeks ago. The water level is LOW, probably averaging 3  5 feet throughout most of the bay. The West side is navigable, but the water on the South and East sides is only 1  2 feet @ 150 yards from shore. The fish should be in there and its definitely worth the trip in a small boat on a calm day.

BTW: Bomber Long A's and Husky Jerks in chart/white did the trick for me. Two man limit with an average weight of about 20lbs.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks for adding the low water level. I didn't consider that. It's been a few years.
The east side has a few sand/gravel bars that the fish cruise.
Also beware of the pilings that are on the entrance of the bay towards the west side. They might be exposed. (or just submerged)


----------



## Walleye Coyote (Apr 23, 2008)

hello 1 fife! this is going to be long...! i am from macomb co. north of detroit and i fished both oqueoc river and swan bay and know them well.. i travel up there to family property all the time... 1. oqueoc river- shallow mostly not big or deep enough for boat REALLY. a few parks along the river to gain access. don't go too far up river for the fish are probably nasty by then. oqueoc river cuts in and through oqueoc lake which i heard they can be caught out of there while passing through. 2. SWAN BAY- water has been getting shallow over the years and full of boulders on the bottom. i fish there in september-october for coho. swan river leads into calcite mining quarry :sad: , private property with a wier (fish gathering contrapment) ~300 yards up river. can't fish beyond mouth of river upstream or u might have problem if dnr catches ya. fish the bay with suspending SMITHWICK firetigers. been our best lure out there. GOOD LUCK TO YA!


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow!! Just in case you haven't figured out the river in the last 7 years :lol:, had to wipe some dust off that one didn't you. Just kidding WC, welcome to the site!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I fished it last week and there was a decent # of steelhead in the river. It does get a salmon run but numbers have dwindled from what they used to be when I remember it from about 8 years ago. I sometimes wonder if more steelhead run the river than salmon now.....I still enjoy fishing that river though.


----------

